# FreeBSD 11.1 and vm.defer_swapspace_pageouts



## CyberCr33p (Jan 18, 2018)

Any idea why sysctl vm.defer_swapspace_pageouts is removed from FreeBSD 11.1 (and maybe 11.0 too)? How to configure the server to use mostly the RAM and swap only as the last resort?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2018)

https://reviews.freebsd.org/D8302


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 18, 2018)

So the net effect of this, is the machine attempts to have more stuff in ram, and less stuff in swap? ....assuming of course there is ram available to hold that 'stuff'.


----------

